# 10000 Series Large Tire Upgrade



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a 910010 32" bucket, with the standard small tires with 3 bolt wheels. I'd like to get some taller tires to raise the rear of the machine up and also not have to use chains (I am not a fan of chains eating my driveway) - something with a more aggressive tread. How involved is this project - is it just new tires, or and entirely new wheel setup with modifications because a 3-bolt wheel pattern is not used anymore.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've changed the rim/tires on several blowers to a larger size. In my case none were Ariens blowers, so it was a matter of swapping them out. One thing to watch is the fact that with the change in attitude it can cause the fuel tank outlet to become uncovered sooner when fuel gets low. Another is though not too likely the oil pickup 'paddle' may or may not be affected with the change in the engine angle. The last is along with the increase in diameter you might have an increase in width on the tires, that might bring them closer to the sides of the tractor unit or cause interference issue.

So far the only issue I've had (if you want to call it that) is the fuel tank outlet being exposed a little sooner.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

From 4.10/3.5x6 to 13x5.00-6 Snow Hogs:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/16226-post3.html

I'm running 13x5.00-6 X-trac tires on a 10000 series.

If you want to go up to an 8-inch rim, you can look for a Snapper snowblower with 3-lug wheels. They supposedly fit.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I experimented this winter with 15/5 x6 snowhogs on a 1973 10000 series Ariens. It looked really sharp and coll with the bigger tires, but the ground speed was increased more then I was happy with. I'll try the 13/5- 6 for my next move....


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry, I posted the picture with the smaller tires I replaced the big hogs with...here is the pic with the bigger tires


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

db130 said:


> If you want to go up to an 8-inch rim, you can look for a Snapper snowblower with 3-lug wheels. They supposedly fit.


As luck would have it, someone was getting rid of a Snapper snowblower for free on Craigslist last week! I got it with the intention of test fitting the wheels, and I can confirm that the Snapper 3 lug wheels WILL fit the Ariens 10000 series wheels. Just make sure use transfer the spacers from the Ariens' wheels onto the Snapper wheels.

On the lift...










Mounted


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

WalkThisWhey said:


> Just make sure use transfer the spacers from the Ariens' wheels onto the Snapper wheels.


Lookin' good, brotha!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Let us know if the ground speed is too fast in first for you...that is the problem I had with the 15/5 by 6 wheels and tires.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

cranman said:


> Let us know if the ground speed is too fast in first for you...that is the problem I had with the 15/5 by 6 wheels and tires.


Honestly I couldn't tell really any difference between speeds on old vs. new. I'll have to wait for next season for a snow removal review.


----------



## Mike's910955 (Oct 15, 2021)

I agree. 15" tall makes the ground speed too fast in first gear. 13" is the size to use.


----------

